# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Soundactor Reprogramming



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Soundactor* or Soundaktor (German for "sound actuator") is a vehicle audio system used to simulate engine noise in the cabin. This doesn't actually make the engine louder, it simply makes it sound louder inside the vehicle. While more common in the VW Golf, if your vehicle has one you'll find it listed in the wiring schematic as "Structure-borne noise control unit -J869- " for engine codes *CBBB* and *CFGB* only.

It is possible to reprogram it with a VCDS, OBDeleven or Carista to increase or decrease the volume or to turn it off completely. If you're not sure whether your TT has it or not simply run an Auto Scan and if it's present you will see it listed as _*A9 Structure Borne Sound*_. If it doesn't show up, then you don't have it.

Since it shares a fuse with several other devices, disabling it by pulling a fuse isn't an option. If you want to get to it you'll have to remove the plenum cover. Just be aware once it's disconnected the system will register and store a fault code.

*How to: Plenum Removal for Drain Inspection & Cleaning*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1979747

*Coding Sequence -*

• From the VCDS main screen click the button "Select"
• Click the button "A9 Structure Borne Sound"
• Click the button "Adaption 10"
• Use the Channel drop down and select "Volume of structure borne noise actuator"
• Enter a value. Default value is 100, setting 50 would reduce the sound by 50%. 0 would turn it off completely.
• Click "do it"

*Disable Soundaktor with VCDS*





*Disable Soundaktor with OBDeleven*





*Disable Soundaktor with Carista*
https://blog.caristaapp.com/soundaktor- ... 365fd35396









































key words: soundactor soundaktor


----------

